# Humanitarian Socionics: Victor Gulenko on Communication planes: Physio, intellectual, Psycho, Social



## Ben Vaserlan (Jan 23, 2017)

Humanitarian socionics video. Goes over the PIPS planes mentioned in Gulenko's book with "64" in the title: physiological, intellectual, psychological, social
Recorded Jan 17th


----------

